# They are Here !



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

They have arrived !
The "A" vom Coldwater Canyon litter made their big debute last night.
Arriving safe and sound were 7 girls and 5 boys. Mom and puppies are all doing well.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! That is a handful!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Mom looks good


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

They are walking, biting, fighting and eatin mush now.
doing great.
got some recent pics on my website.
http://coldwatercanyon.weebly.com/a-litter.html

still 2 males available


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

:O||:


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Great looking pups. I had no idea that they come out so light and darken up. I guess ya learn something new everyday. I figured ya had a little shorthair blood in em'.


----------

